# Age Of Worms PDF?



## Nazhkandrias (Dec 1, 2007)

Hey, sorry if this topic is in the wrong thread (it seemed like the best fit), but is there anybody who knows where I can LEGALLY download (as in PAY for) the entire Age of Worms campaign, in PDF form? I just want to know if there's an alternative to buying 15 back issues of Dungeon, and I really don't approve of LimeWire at all. I like the people at Paizo - I'll give them their dues.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 1, 2007)

No such thing at present - and I've heard no ruours of plans to do so.  I'm afraid you;ll need to buy the individual magazines (although I think Paizo sell back-issues in PDF format; not sure, never having looked).


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 1, 2007)

Given the chance, I would definitely buy a compilation (pdf or otherwise). I have a couple issues with some of the adventures from the series (the lizardfolk one with the worm infested eggs), but I really have no intention of going through all the issues for it. 

Though I think there's some restrictions on what they can do now.


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Dec 1, 2007)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Though I think there's some restrictions on what they can do now.




Yeah, true, true. Too bad Dragon/Dungeon got canceled, and right before I was going to buy a subscription, too. Well, I REALLY want to run it (having played it and loved it) from start to finish, since I'm teaching a bunch of new players, and I'd like to give them a good first time.  Guess I'll have to look for some back issues, which isn't too bad, since they're great, anyway. Still, can't help but wish that there was an easier way.


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 2, 2007)

You can download all the individual editions of Dungeon as PDFs from paizo.com. Plus you get the bonus of all the other Dungeon adventures for those issues. Still waiting for them to put the Savage Tide (beyond adventure one) up there though...


----------



## Nyarlathotep (Jul 9, 2008)

From what I've seen over at the Paizo boards, a compilation of Age of Worms will never* happen. Wizards would have to approve it and since they are promoting all things 4E while attempting to quash** all things 3.x, I can't see it happening.

*Never is a bit absolute, but the chance of it happening is incredibly small.
** I'm assigning motive here, but I think it's pretty accurate.


----------



## Zaister (Jul 10, 2008)

It won't happen. Paizo can't because their license ended, and Wizard sure won't because they (Scott Rouse in particular) said on numerous occasions that they have no interest whatsoever in supporting a game they "moved away from".


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 10, 2008)

I suppose there's a slim chance that a PDF compendium might be released.


----------



## GlassJaw (Jul 24, 2008)

Reveille said:


> I suppose there's a slim chance that a PDF compendium might be released.




So you're saying there's a chance?


----------



## Zaister (Jul 24, 2008)

A chance ... of about the same magnitude as the chance of Wizards withdrawing 4E and giving the D&D brand to another company.


----------



## Vascant (Jul 24, 2008)

Don't forget, in each issue of Dragon that month had material related to the AP as well.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 25, 2008)

GlassJaw said:


> So you're saying there's a chance?



Very slim chance.


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Aug 20, 2009)

Any update on this?  I'd really rather just buy the specific campaign material than have all those magazine pdfs on my hard drive.  Also, assuming a compendium of the entire AP is cheaper than all the magazines, I'd readily buy it just to have for whenever.  (I'll check the price, but unless it's really low) I won't buy all the individual magazines unless I have a group set up to play it already set up.


----------

